# jTable Frage zu setAutoCreateRowSorter



## Cheefrocker (26. Sep 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich nutze eine JTable und setze für die Tabelle die Autosortierung mit setAutoCreateRowSorter(true).

Mein Problem ist das sich aber der Index der View mit dem Model unterscheidet sodass ich folgendes nicht ausführen kann:



```
jTable1.getModel().getValueAt(jTable1.getSelectedRow(), 0));
```

Kennt jemand eine Lösung dazu? oder ist es ein Bug? Nutze java 1.6.05


----------



## SlaterB (26. Sep 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JTable.html#convertRowIndexToModel(int)
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/JTable.html#convertColumnIndexToModel(int)


----------



## Cheefrocker (26. Sep 2008)

danke @slaterb

heisst das dass wenn ich 

jTable1.getModel().getValueAt(jTable1.getSelectedRow(), 0)); benutzen will stattdessen

jTable1.getModel().getValueAt(jTable1.convertRowIndextoModel(jTable1.getSelectedRow()), 0));

aufrufen muss?


----------



## Cheefrocker (26. Sep 2008)

wenn das stimmt wäre das fatal.

denn wenn der User setAutoCreateRowSorter(true) setzt muss es immer im Hinterkopf behalten das er convertieren muss ansonsten löscht/wählt  er die falschen spalten.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Sep 2008)

das heißt es und ist in meinen Augen nicht fatal


----------



## Cheefrocker (26. Sep 2008)

find die umsetzung blöd aber was solls.


----------



## Michael... (26. Sep 2008)

einfach selbst sotieren, dann kann man das so gestalten, dass man die Konvertierung nicht benötigt ;-)


----------

